# LE Archery Success



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So.....Anyone been successful on the LE units? I haven't seen any pics or heard of much. This year has been kinda screwy and the animals are unpredictable. If you've had success....let's see some pics!


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds like lots of bulls hit the dirt last weekend...this week should be good too. I have seen a bunch of bucks from the vernon as well.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I just spent 8 days on the Manti. I'm headed back down for the last 3 days of the season. I only heard of one bull being shot. But there could have been a lot more. I'd expect guys to be knocking them down. The elk are making noise.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I just spent a weekend on the berry......bulls barely talking and too many stinkin sheep. Just haven't seen many elk LE pics...deer either for that matter.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is a Bull that a friend took on the Manti on Friday. He was in the elk pretty good for the week that he spent up there and had several other opportunities at smaller bulls. At one point he called in 5 five points at the same time. This one was taken with a 12yard shot at 1:00 PM screaming his head off! Not bad for a tag drawn with two points!-------SS


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! That's a great bull.......thanks for sharing. Anyone else?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great bull and congrats to the hunter.Lucky bugger


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool, congrats!!


----------

